# Burgundy shoes with blue suits - opinions sought



## Mr Pain (May 19, 2007)

Greetings all,

I have never had a pair of burgundy shoes. What do you think of wearing them with blue suits at work?

Thank you,

Pain


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

It's a great combination. In fact, I would say burgundy/cordovan is the best choice with a navy or blue suit.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm wearing burgundy with charcoal today, and often wear burgundy with navy. It's an elegant look, done correctly.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Burgundy goes with everything, which is why we Americans wear it so much and Europeans seem to wear it so little (I'm told by a guy who's been selling Church's longer than I've been alive that when they did use to make burgundy colored shoes it was only because of the US market)


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

cgc said:


> It's a great combination.


Agreed.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

I have more reds (burgundy, reddish-browns & bauxite) than any other colour shoes. Navy suits are equally prominent in my wardrobe and together they look great.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Mr Pain said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I have never had a pair of burgundy shoes. What do you think of wearing them with blue suits at work?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum
Burgundy shell with a navy blue suit goes very well


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*Negative.*

Black or dark brown.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

i think is it fine also long as the burgundy is dark enough to take and match with the navy i personally prefer shades of brown with navy and burgundy with greys


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

You have to be careful with Burgundy (or mahogany, or "cordovan"). Sometimes they are the perfect match, but against a very "cool" color trousers can look screamingly red. Aim to the dark end until you are very confident of your taste.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Burgundy shell with a navy blue suit goes very well


+1. A classic combo.



Concordia said:


> You have to be careful with Burgundy (or mahogany, or "cordovan"). Sometimes they are the perfect match, but against a very "cool" color trousers can look screamingly red. Aim to the dark end until you are very confident of your taste.


True. But then they go with the red socks :devil:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I like the look of burgandy shoes with navy suits, but not with lighter shades of blue. I don't really care for burgandy, or brown, shoes with charcoal suits. I stick to black.

Cruiser


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

yachtie said:


> True. But then they go with the red socks :devil:


Actually, they don't so well. Red socks are much better with dark brown, tan, or black.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

Concordia said:


> Actually, they don't so well. Red socks are much better with dark brown, tan, or black.


yes i agree and green and blue with burgundy!


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> Burgundy goes with everything, which is why we Americans wear it so much and Europeans seem to wear it so little (I'm told by a guy who's been selling Church's longer than I've been alive that when they did use to make burgundy colored shoes it was only because of the US market)


I have heard the same thing. Church's no longer make shoes in burgundy calf ( Polished Binder aside) . I was told this is for two reasons. One is it just doesn't sell in the London stores - I suppose what sells there is black, black and more black!! Oh and possibly tabacco. The other reason is that they have had trouble sourcing high enough quality burgundy calf for their needs. I really don't understand this British aversion to burgundy calf , it is my favourite shoe colour and I have loads of it in my collection. Oh and yes, to answer the question it goes great with navy suits - and just about everything else!


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr Pain said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I have never had a pair of burgundy shoes. What do you think of wearing them with blue suits at work?
> 
> ...


Good idea


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Burgundy is a very versatile color...burgundy with a navy suit?...I do it quite frequently! My suggestion...go for it.


----------



## Paratus (Dec 2, 2007)

I think burgundy works well. It is my preferred color for navy and grey. My viewing of the forum has actually helped me to decide to wear the burgundy's more during the day at the office while I now save the blacks for the evenings (not exclusively though). Aaaaaahhhhhhh......Perhaps someday the burgindy shoes will be of a nice shell. I'm not at the shell budget just yet - but someday.


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

Hell Yes! Burgundy is sweet with a navy suit. My next pair of shoes will be burgundy monks.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Concordia said:


> Actually, they don't so well. Red socks are much better with dark brown, tan, or black.


True, I wear black or whiskey with red socks.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

yachtie said:


> True, I wear black or whiskey with red socks.


I too have worn whiskey with red socks, but the truth is I've worn whiskey on just about every color socks I have also. I can spill it on one color as easily as another.

Cruiser


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I too have worn whiskey with red socks, but the truth is I've worn whiskey on just about every color socks I have also. I can spill it on one color as easily as another.
> 
> Cruiser


We're talking about a shell cordovan color- but if I imbibe too much whisky, I'm certainly more likely to wear red socks.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll give another vote for burgundy and navy blue.


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello: What do you gentlemen think of the John Lobb, chestnut museum brown shoe (prestige collection) with a navy blue suit?


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

Gents,

If you had to make a choice for your navy suits between:

- a burgundy-colored blucher (such as the Brooks Brothers cordovan plain toe) and 

- a medium brown balmoral medallion toe (in my case, the AE Dryden)

which would you choose? I don't own a burgundy balmoral at present and not sure I'll be getting one in the near future. I'm just curious about what tradeoff you would make (color or style)?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

red96 said:


> Gents,
> 
> If you had to make a choice for your navy suits between:
> 
> ...


Since I have never particularly cared for the look of brown with navy it's a no brainer for me. It's always been black or burgandy.

Cruiser


----------



## nsoltz (Mar 27, 2005)

Wore a pair of AE MacNeill burgundy shells with navy suit to synagogue this AM. Once again, all my friends' wives beg me to teach their husbands how to dress. Makes my wife a little jealous from all the attention. I would agree that burgundy with navy is striking. And, btw, I thank this board for showing me that there is life beyond black shoes all the time.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Burgundy/Cordovan + Navy blue Suit = Outstanding Combination. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## vickysethi (Sep 21, 2007)

not prefect but good combination


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

red96 said:


> Gents,
> 
> If you had to make a choice for your navy suits between:
> 
> ...


I've done both. It depends on the look I'm going for, what activities I have planned for that day and evening and what I'm wearing with the suit. I stick to a fairly strict rotation with my shoes with each pair resting for at least 4-5 days between uses.
I like the medium brown medallion toe for a less formal look.
I'd wear the burgundy blucher for a more polished look.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Personally, I prefer...*

blue shoes with a burgundy suit.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

If I ever get a pair of burgundy shell cordovans, I will try them with a navy suit. I can see how it could look good.

For now, however, I prefer black shoes (calfskins) with navy.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can always get the best of both worlds with something like the AE Sheltons, black and burgundy all in one.


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 4, 2007)

I sported the Navy/Drk Brown Dryden combination at a recent holiday party and will also do so for an upcoming wedding. IMOP, The color and styling of that shoe, particulary the brogueing, lends a rakish element to the ensemble.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

With a navy blue suit, the Alden shell cordovan perforated cap is the way to go. That burgundy is very dark with glimpses of red. Outstanding.


----------



## BYROCITY (Mar 10, 2009)

Mr Pain said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I have never had a pair of burgundy shoes. What do you think of wearing them with blue suits at work?
> 
> ...


First Post!!

Yes I believe this is a very good combo.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

By burgundy, I assume you mean Oxblood. If that is the case, right on.


----------



## wetnose (Mar 7, 2009)

May I present for all you burgundy lovers: the Allen Edmonds Manchester



:aportnoy:


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

My preference for a navy suit would be a dark navy pair of shoes, but I dont own such a thing. I choose between brown, black, and burgundy depending on the shirt and tie. Tie nonwithstanding I love how burgundy looks against the navy. 

If there is tan or yellow in the tie, then brown. Red or purple or . . . then burgundy. Black if there's no shade of anything remotely approaching either color.


----------



## Mercrutio (Apr 1, 2009)

*I am not big on loafers with suit myself.*

But objection to the fact that these shoes are loafers aside, I agree with all here who have enthused about combining burgundy or merlot shoes with navy suits. It's confident, but not overbearing.



wetnose said:


> May I present for all you burgundy lovers: the Allen Edmonds Manchester
> 
> :aportnoy:


----------

